# Homemade 'Shadowgrass'



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

North zone opens a week from this saturday... Is everybody gettin' ready? I camo'd my gun today with a few cans of spray enamel. I think it turned out alright! 

Hanging out to dry...









Mossy Oak would be proud...









Another Shot









I used sandstone with texture as a base so it feels nice and won't be slippery when wet!

Lemme know what ya'll think.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great job Pete! Glad you went ahead and tried it, Can't wait to get out and put it on them next week! Either paint it or camo tape that end cap and your good to go!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

your crazy! nice good through. I like my gun with the factory finsh. has never failed me. will see how good it work in a few week won't we!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, i was seeing a bit of rust on the matte black finish so i decided to put another layer on top!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

not bad for an amateur


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> not bad for an amateur


I might have Pete do your gun up! lol


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got my new benelli nova today with the marsh camo on it so no need to paint it up. Can't wait to bust some clays with it this weekend. Finished painting up our restles decoys last night, motor is getting fixed as I type, planning to put a coat of camo on the boat next week. Should be all set. Hopefully i can find time to do a little scouting and make a few potholes in the marsh.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice job Pete!
Most of mine are already camo and the ones that aren't sometimes get the camo tape or sticky stuff on them. 
Where you headed to next weekend? IM me if you don't have a spot picked out. We are going to that north zone spot I told you about and you are welcome to come with us if you need a place to go.


----------

